# NU Finish Scratch Doctor



## sefali (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey guys. Looking to see who's tried Nu Finish Scratch Doctor to polish their pens, and what you guys think of it compared to other products. I just tried some the other day, and like the results.


----------



## nava1uni (Jul 27, 2009)

I have never heard of it.  Where did you purchase it?


----------



## HawksFeather (Jul 27, 2009)

Wal-Mart and many of the auto supply shops have it.  It is similar to Meguiar's Scratch X.

Jerry


----------



## scotian12 (Jul 27, 2009)

I've been using it for 5 years and am pleased with the results. I use it more as a polish than a scratch remover as I micromesh first. I got it at Canadian Tire.


----------



## thewishman (Jul 27, 2009)

I've used it, it works well.


----------



## sefali (Jul 27, 2009)

nava1uni said:


> I have never heard of it.  Where did you purchase it?



I got it at BJ's Wholesale, but they cary them at Walmart, Kmart, drug stores... I love it as a polish, as it brightens things up even after going all the way through the MM.


----------



## heinedan (Jul 27, 2009)

I use Novus 2 and Novus 3 after micromesh. It performs miracles on acrylic blanks.

Dan


----------



## DurocShark (Jul 29, 2009)

After using severalsimilar products, I've found nothing beats buffing.

Before I discovered buffing, plastx was my favorite.


----------

